# help with 3 plant ID's



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

SOrry the pics arent that clear i have dust algae and tryiin to kill it been 7days without touchin it only got 2weeks to go  anyway
when i got my new shrimps some1 sent me a little piece of this plant now its growin really nice what is it?









need ID on the 2 red plants 









the last one was in my 55gal tank for over a year with 30watts of light it used to have white hood flower now i moved it into my 10g with 60watt


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

top picture: Ceratopteris thalictroides or water sprite
middle picture: Ludwigia repens (the right of the two)
bottom picture: Anubias barteri


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

The red stem in the front looks kinda like Alternanthera reineckii

Look through this:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_all_gallery.php


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

yep its alternanthera reineckii


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Those IDs all look good to me too.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thaxs all


----------

